# CAAD8 or wait for CAAD9



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi folks. I'm in the market for a new ride and C'dale is on the short list. I've test ridden Caad5 and Caad7 in the past (liked them both but didn't buy one) and own a C'dale cross bike. I'll probably go with CAAD, rather than one of their carbon offerings (mostly because of cost and i've been happy Al). Is the CAAD9 coming soon? So the question is: should I grab a CAAD8 or wait for CAAD9, which I hear may be coming this fall. Do I have the right info on the CAAD9? Any idea whether there will be much of a performance advantage?

Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you could wait then go for Caad9 rumor is Caad9 is very similar to System Six design with headtube improvement so it won't flex as much, rear triangle remain the same.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Actually,*



zamboni said:


> If you could wait then go for Caad9 rumor is Caad9 is very similar to System Six design with headtube improvement so it won't flex as much, rear triangle remain the same.


The CAAD9's rear end is re-worked and is on the SystemSix. The seat stays contact the seatpost wider than on the 8, and all the tubes have been swaged and butted a bit more. It is a different, and better all around feel - stiffer laterally, more compliant vertically. The front triangle is also upgraded, but I'm not sure how much. It's anywhere from two weeks to a month away.


----------



## Niwot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Won't flex "as much"?*



zamboni said:


> If you could wait then go for Caad9 rumor is Caad9 is very similar to System Six design with headtube improvement so it won't flex as much, rear triangle remain the same.


How big, or how hard on your frame, do you have to be to notice any flex on a C'dale Al frame? I've been riding my CAAD7 for about four years (I'm 5-10, 170) and if it has ever flexed, I am unaware of it (though I'm sure you could measure some small amount of flex with the proper devices). And no complaints from me, I think it's great that way.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

If you are a high caliber racer, then the slightly more efficient frame might help you take off a few seconds. If you are like the other 98% of the owners, you probably would not be able to tell the difference. To me it was worth the price savings I was offered on a CAAD 8 vs. the irrelevant (to me) difference in performance of a CAAD 9.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The biggest complain on Six13 is bigger frame rider noticed the top tube flex during hill climb and that is the reason why Cannondale change design to all carbon on the front vs alum & carbon head tube, if you still in doubt check with your LBS mechanic and see if they agree.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Differences between Caad8 and 9*

Caad9 has seatstays that intersect the seattube a little bit wider than the Caad8. The headtube is, in fact, the same as the Caad8 (no oversize like System6). However, the toptube has significant vertical "flaring" over the Caad8 to improve headtube stiffness (though I have NEVER had a complaint about stiffness on my Caad8 and I'm 160). The Al itself is internally butted a bit more than the 8, but not by much. Overall weight savings is in the neighborhood of 20-30 grams as I understand it.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Caad 9 available yet?


----------



## howiefelthersnatch (Jun 18, 2006)

No. The pro teams JUST got them to try out. Most of the teams on Cannondale only got one or two. Cannondale is having a hard time delivering System Six bikes right now, much less the new CAAD9 frames.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*what?*



jm3 said:


> The CAAD9's rear end is re-worked and is on the SystemSix. The seat stays contact the seatpost wider than on the 8, and all the tubes have been swaged and butted a bit more. It is a different, and better all around feel - stiffer laterally, more compliant vertically. The front triangle is also upgraded, but I'm not sure how much. It's anywhere from two weeks to a month away.


What is vertical compliance? Just curious as I have ridden the CAAD8 and thought, wow, this is a nimble machine for me at 195. I saw no flexing at all and yes, I sprinted, climbed and just abused the thing.....


----------

